# Solved: windows installer box keeps popping up



## valborg (Dec 31, 2009)

On a windows xp system, the windows installer dialog box "preparing to install" keeps occuring for no reason. It is annoying and slowing everything down. It sometimes goes away when I left click, sometimes not. What can I do?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Does it pop up when you click on something? when opening something? or does it just pop up randomly?


----------



## valborg (Dec 31, 2009)

it comes on as soon as i open anything, and also randomly


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

There are 12 different solutions here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555175

Try one at a time and let us know if any of these help.


----------



## valborg (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks cheeseball81 for your suggestions, most of which I tried without result. The installer dialog box has mysteriously disappeared the way it came-mostly. Now it just just flashes on and off at times and is tolerable. Again thanks for your help. Valborg


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Techiewoman (Mar 1, 2010)

An unexpected plus for you, Cheeseball--the first method just fixed mine.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice :up:


----------

